# misshapen yamato fc!!!!!



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

this man needs no introduction, the misshapen leader of our times (possibly downs' syndromed), glorious beacon of comedic failure, let's welcome

misshapen yamato



*Paracetamol Boy-sexin-the-Konoha*
_Lord Yu-sexin-the-Konoha
Setoshi-sexin-the-Konoha_
Sarutobi-sexin-the-Konoha
The Betrayer-sexin-the-Konoha
Art of Run-sexin-the-Konoha
Kagero-sexin-the-Konoha
Vegitto-kun-sexin-the-Konoha
Sasori-sexin-the-Konoha
ipathskater420-sexin-the-Konoha
PradaBrada-sexin-the-Konoha
ChamCham Trigger-sexin-the-Konoha
Inari-sexin-the-Konoha
Toony-sexin-the-Konoha
TensaiFFS-sexin-the-Konoha
Reno-sexin-the-Konoha
altaïr-sexin-the-Konoha
1234567890-sexin-the-Konoha


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2007)

JOINAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2007)

You are not worthy of Kisame/Kakashi/Zabuza-sexin-the-Konoha's greatness. 

joinin


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure i'll join.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2007)

IN THIS FC WE SEX KONOHA RITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D?j? Vu (Jan 2, 2007)

fukken joinage


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

people say he's creepy but i just say he's charismatic


----------



## chauronity (Jan 2, 2007)

What's the sauce for the pic?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> people say he's creepy but i just say he's charismatic



I say he's as cool as rape and drugs.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

@chauronity: sexin-the-Konoha accounts

@the betrayer: no way, he's way cooler. rape and drugs can't grin like that, it's both sexy and creepy and yamato's alone


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG! JOINAGE!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2007)

chauronity said:


> What's the sauce for the pic?



Sauce?     :S


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

may the power of my be with you my son


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> @chauronity: sexin-the-Konoha accounts
> 
> @the betrayer: no way, he's way cooler. rape and drugs can't grin like that, it's both sexy and creepy and yamato's alone



Not the way I do It but that grin must have the power to suck the worlds win.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jan 2, 2007)

I WANT JOIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

that's correct his super sexy 10000 watt grin gets in the ladies' cooches like nothing else on earth

not even kisame, take that


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Sauce?     :S



sometimes misshapen yamatos lovejuice spurts in undesirable directions


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Kagero said:


> I WANT JOIN!!!!!!!!!!!



misshapen yamato's secret allure sucks you in like a vaccuum cleaner


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> misshapen yamato's secret allure sucks you in like a vaccuum cleaner



IMA CHARgIN SEXIN-THE-KONOHA!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

no incorrect IMMA SEXIN' MAH KONOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 2, 2007)

Where is your god now?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

I think he may just get more fans than the Uchiha-tards or Garra.

Also i'm doing a clown/4 kids version of this pic right now.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Here It Is:so what do you think?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Yamato said:


> x6
> 
> Where is your god now?



his handsome deformity makes my panties wet



The Betrayer said:


> I think he may just get more fans than the Uchiha-tards or Garra.
> 
> Also i'm doing a clown/4 kids version of this pic right now.



no matter how you adorn his handsome face, misshapen yamato destroys all of his better looking oppositions with one sweep of his sexy deformity


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

The Betrayer said:


> Here It Is:so what do you think?



the rainbow scheme harbours slight homosexual overtones


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 2, 2007)

So is he a meme yet?


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

ima sexin the konaha!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

meme or no, he can still sexin the konoha

if his penis looks like that too then definitely i say definitely he is a meme


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> meme or no, he can still sexin the konoha
> 
> if his penis looks like that too then definitely i say definitely he is a meme



Are you a female or a male cause im begging in to believe you are a transvestite


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> meme or no, he can still sexin the konoha
> 
> if his penis looks like that too then definitely i say definitely he is a meme



Yes and forget about just Konoha he's have sex around the shinobi world.


And I also made one that said "I'm so stoned".


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

to know the answer you are required to paint my perineum various subtle shades of orange

then the misshapen yamato that resides in my anus will jump out and devour you


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

The Betrayer said:


> Yes and forget about just Konoha he's have sex around the shinobi world.
> 
> 
> And I also made one that said "I'm so stoned".



weed decreases the sex drive, i think he does it to taunt the unvirile residents of konoha because even with a low libido misshapen yamato can sexin the konoha


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

I join its pathetic that yamato-sexin-konoha got banned


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

the great injustice is that he never got the glory and recognition he truly deserves

his manspooge taints our collective consciousness with the reminder of his days sexin the konoha


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm the first member and thus the co-owner as you said misshapen Yamato was creepy. I also egged on this FC's creation.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

*look at his bedroom eyes for fuck's sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

ladies ladies ladies

theres enough misshapen yamato love to go around


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2007)

Sasori-sexin-the-Konoha at your service.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2007)

0rezzy reduce that gif to 150s and i'll wear it haha


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

your continued service will ensure that every nubile wench in the konoha will see misshapen yamato's sultry stare before he accidentally ejaculates into their eyes


----------



## mechaBD (Jan 2, 2007)

Joinage. Sexin-the-konoha should have been modded instead of banned.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

your joinage just saved your aunt from misshapen yamato's engorged penis plundering her bowels, you make morality proud indeed


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

So what happens If someone says they don't like misshapen yamato?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2007)

Fuck Mishapen Yamato, Egg-Shaped-Yamato-With-A-Spine-Disability is bettar


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

JOINAGE DAMN I HAD TO SLEEP 
Make all the known sexin-the-Konoha accounts honorary GOD!
NEW FRIEND MAKE HE!!!
B & earthshine should also be special members since they were his FRIEND BESTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 2, 2007)

.  
Joinage please.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 2, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Sauce?     :S





Check out the 1st part.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

I like awesome sauce better.


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 2, 2007)

YAMATO WOOD  *joinage*


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

The Betrayer said:


> So what happens If someone says they don't like misshapen yamato?



misshapen yamato jams his testicles into their faces until they cry like a lil bitch


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Inari said:


> YAMATO WOOD  *joinage*



his living wood is the strongest jutsu to date


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW??????


----------



## Seany (Jan 2, 2007)

For the sake of my aunt i must join!


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

joinage!!!! would use that avatar to, but i dont want to destroy my awesome pwning aizen set


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

misshapen yamato's yamato wood is ur backbone biatches


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

I have joined FC before it was made!


----------



## Psycho (Jan 2, 2007)

IN NOW!! WE NEEEEED TO SEEEEX KONOHA!!


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

sexin the konoha


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

what do you mean? misshapen yamato has his own harem, and that is his fanclub

we are only a mortal reminder of his big misshapen legacy


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Wonder what would happen If he summond the kwgod in this form.


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW??????



I am the creato of the ASSuma fc. I am offended.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

The Betrayer said:


> Wonder what would happen If he summond the kwgod in this form.



it would resemble a dugong


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> it would resemble a dugong



i am shiting my self only over the thought.....:amazed


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

Somebody has splinters up their rectum.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

I see Asuma rape potential here.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

it is best advise that you do not fart after receiving a gratuitous pounding from misshapen yamato as the residual splinters may catch alight thus making you spontaneously combust


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> it is best advise that you do not fart after receiving a gratuitous pounding from misshapen yamato as the residual splinters may catch alight thus making you spontaneously combust



I wonder if were safe from him.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

only if you pretend to be a downs syndrome victim


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

Yamato Wood will raep you!


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> it is best advise that you do not fart after receiving a gratuitous pounding from misshapen yamato as the residual splinters may catch alight thus making you spontaneously combust



:amazed      :


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy, YOu are creeping me out >>


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

maybe if you hold it in long enough it will come out your mouth as a presidential speech


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

i have the will of wood


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> PradaBrada, TensaiFFS, Aoba-sexin-the-Konoha



............................
XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

I was too late. Yamato wood.


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

damn reno is to fast for me!!


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn he got ban.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> I am the creato of the ASSuma fc. I am offended.



you're welcome, credits to B


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

I need some more inspiration from misshapen Yamato.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

he is banned but still here <>_<>


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

my banhammer falls heavily upon aoba

he will never have the harder touch and better fuck of yamato wood


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2007)

I wonder how far this thing will go?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

he who is childish and immature is like a young sapling

he who is wise and resilient flourishes like yamato wood


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

the win is strong in this thread


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

We shall build a monument!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I wonder how far this thing will go?



maybe until tpn returns my sequinned underwear

nevertheless haru must join, she sports the misshapen yamato in all his big deformed glory


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

Aoba-sexin-the-Konoha is forever tarpt in this thread.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

Reno said:


> We shall build a monument!



this year arbor day will come early for us devout followers


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

build thou monument!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

perhaps he is just interested


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

TensaiFFS said:


> Aoba-sexin-the-Konoha is forever tarpt in this thread.



His soul remains among us, or is he using his awsome powers again?


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> His soul remains among us, or is he using his awsome powers again?



maybe, maybe


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

perhaps he just forgot to exit

he whose wood is hard has less blood for the brain


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

Offer him a sacrifice.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

lord yu looks like he adorns a spit-roast with unusual glamour


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

HE ONLY ACCEPTS THE FINEST OF KONOHA WOMEN TO TOUCH HIS YAMATO WOOD!!!!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

i have to trash this fc in a few because of negative publicity, any last words?


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

*bows* *bows*


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

The power of YAMATO WOOD is strong in me.


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

the legacy will live on forever!


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

HE WILL BE BACK!!!!


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> i have to trash this fc in a few because of negative publicity, any last words?



YOU BITCH!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

we must let this fc die while it is still young and beautiful


----------



## Killer Goats (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a dream.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2007)

but your names will forever be branded on the first post as pioneers of sexy horticultural glory

an enigma must live on, sadly


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 2, 2007)

you put B up there yet?
she wwas one of his FRIEND BEST!!!!!!!


----------



## Aizen (Jan 2, 2007)

it will forever live on


----------

